# Flounder help?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

One of the wife and I's favorite fish to eat but I can count on 4 fingers how many I've ever caught. Usually I forget all about them by the time one stumbles onto my line. I fish out my kayak, don't use live bait, and would like to try some places around Milton. Does anyone have pointers for targeting them, or at least happening upon them more often? Are any of the small bayous any good, Mulat, Indian, or any around Bagdad? Thanks


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

subscribed. I spent a month targeting them exclusively and caught two fish until I stumbled upon the run.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol, I wasn't even aware of a run. Gigging is fun, but I don't think it's going to happen from the yak, I'm busting to know how to catch them on rod and reel.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

By no means an expert on flounder but have caught quite a few as a bycatch while speck and red fishing. Usually while bouncing a grub [any kind of soft plastic, fin-s are particularly good]. Have heard that beetle spins in the larger sizes [1/8 or 1/4] are good in the area you are fishing. I guess the added flash of the spinner ahead of the grub gets their attention. Buy some gold and silver sidewinder spoons if you don't have any already. The 1/5 and 1/3 are the sizes to get. They will catch anything. On sandy or muddy bottom just let the settle on the bottom and just lift the rod tip and let them flutter back down. A lot of flounder pros just tip a jig head with strip bait and drag it on the bottom. Hope this helped a little.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Use a 5/8 - 3/4 oz jig and a middle finger sized strip of mullet. Fish around bridge pilings, structure, etc... Just barely shake the jig along the bottom. Do not work it in fast like you would for spanish or trout. Mono line will keep the jig on the bottom better than braid. Garcon Pt. bridge is a great place to start this time of year.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang that's a heavier jig head than I would have ever thought to try, but I'll pick some up! Garcon is right down the road from me so that's good news. You think conditions are better on either end or near the channel? If I recall it's 25-30 feet around the channel?


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

carolina rig with a bull minnow... or gulp shrimp on a jig head... work them slow around poles/pilings....

The beetle spin or a jighead with a "redfish king" spinner work very well when they come inshore on the "run"... cast it out on a shallow flat and retrieve it pretty quickly... 

One thing a lot of people underestimate about flounder is their aggressiveness... they will come off the bottom very quickly in pursuit of bait... 

Hope this helps :thumbsup:


----------

